# Corona Advent build



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

Beautiful boat. Excited to hear how you like the Tohatsu.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Looks good Scott!
I’m happy to see you nearing the finish line, this last part of the wait has to seem the longest.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks Cleve. This week is going to take for ever, then I get to wait 4 months until ENP opens back up. Are the ramps closed up there?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The front gates down to Flamingo (the only actual road in the Park...) were locked down about ten days ago now... I don't expect to see access to Flamingo until Dade county (Miami) re-opens their ramp. The only piece of good news is that Chokoloskee (and most of the ramps between there and Marco... ) are still open and being used daily. I figure that you're in a "parachute mode" down there with not much of anything open so you make sure you have all the fuel and other necessaries - enough to get you in -then back out at the end of each day.... 

Here's the site to find out about all the ramps in Florida - and whether they're open or closed... Make sure to check it periodically since things change overnight these days... Congrats on a pretty new skiff...
https://atoll.floridamarine.org/dle_gis/javascript/boat_ramp_status/


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

bababouy said:


> Thanks Cleve. This week is going to take for ever, then I get to wait 4 months until ENP opens back up. Are the ramps closed up there?


is that a firm 4 months they are keeping it closed? if so that is brutal.

they have the ramps closed here to all recreational use and had Folly fully blocked off at the bridge.
Last time I launched I had to go through all my paperwork with two police officers. The front row parking on a weekend was a nice change though.


----------



## JMac82 (Aug 18, 2019)

I think we went with the same color selection.

I was hoping I could pick up my 1656 before everything got to bad. Just don't want to try to dodge all the roadblocks and now I'm hearing Fl is locking down hotel room availability. I guess I waited this long, whats another month.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

C


BrownDog said:


> is that a firm 4 months they are keeping it closed? if so that is brutal.
> 
> they have the ramps closed here to all recreational use and had Folly fully blocked off at the bridge.
> Last time I launched I had to go through all my paperwork with two police officers. The front row parking on a weekend was a nice change though.


Cleve, I am taking a wild guess at 4 months. I would assume that the park service is going to be smart and keep things closed until this crap is over. They are not only thinking about boaters and guides, they are thinking about their people that work there and volunteer. They have to staff the park and rescue people when needed, plus enforce poaching and all the other dumb stuff people do. It may be a few more weeks, it may be months. The bright side is the wild life gets a break and the fish get a chance to spawn and roam free for a little bit. The fishing will be that much better. I'm surprised the other ramps are open in Chokoloskee and Port of the Isles.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> The front gates down to Flamingo (the only actual road in the Park...) were locked down about ten days ago now... I don't expect to see access to Flamingo until Dade county (Miami) re-opens their ramp. The only piece of good news is that Chokoloskee (and most of the ramps between there and Marco... ) are still open and being used daily. I figure that you're in a "parachute mode" down there with not much of anything open so you make sure you have all the fuel and other necessaries - enough to get you in -then back out at the end of each day....
> 
> Here's the site to find out about all the ramps in Florida - and whether they're open or closed... Make sure to check it periodically since things change overnight these days... Congrats on a pretty new skiff...
> https://atoll.floridamarine.org/dle_gis/javascript/boat_ramp_status/


Thanks for the link and the compliment @lemaymiami I was looking for a ramp off of alligator alley to launch and run the new motor through the break in period. The Loxahatchee preserve ramp is open at the end of Lox road, which isn't to far from me.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

JMac82 said:


> I think we went with the same color selection.
> 
> I was hoping I could pick up my 1656 before everything got to bad. Just don't want to try to dodge all the roadblocks and now I'm hearing Fl is locking down hotel room availability. I guess I waited this long, whats another month.


@JMac82 I saw your boat Thursday when I was up there, along with a few other boats that were done. They were having problems with getting them picked up from people out of state.


----------



## JMac82 (Aug 18, 2019)

bababouy said:


> @JMac82 I saw your boat Thursday when I was up there, along with a few other boats that were done. They were having problems with getting them picked up from people out of state.



Yeah, I'm going to call them today and get a quote for shipping. Might be the quickest way to get my eyes on it.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

This was my jon boat from around 2004 to 2008. I used it everywhere, 3 times a week, duck hunted out of it, then I got married and took on some responsibilities and had to sell her.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Well picked up the new skiff Friday and snuck out to one of the only fresh water ramps that are open around here right now. I put a few hours in towards the break in period and figured out how to get it in the garage. It looks like I am going to have to wait to register and apply for a title until dmv offices open back up.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Looks great, only thing missing is a fishing rod!


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

@BrownDog I was swinging a 5wt with a tiny frog fly on it while figuring out the trolling motor remote. I had a few hits and managed to get my line caught on some lilly pads, then wrapped around the trolling motor shaft. All in all, it was a successful first splash. Figured out the My wife yelled at me for not having any life jackets or safety equipment on board yet and basically grounded me until everything shows up.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

I started painting the wheels black and noticed the hull was rubbing on the fenders, so I made some adjustments to move the fenders lower and away from the hull.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I 


bababouy said:


> @BrownDog I was swinging a 5wt with a tiny frog fly on it while figuring out the trolling motor remote. I had a few hits and managed to get my line caught on some lilly pads, then wrapped around the trolling motor shaft. All in all, it was a successful first splash. Figured out the My wife yelled at me for not having any life jackets or safety equipment on board yet and basically grounded me until everything shows up.


I picked up a new boat from Beavertail on March 27th after the DMV offices had closed and did the whole registration on line. I printed out the registration and carried that with me on the boat until by sticker arrived in the mail about a week later.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

@Padre How did you do the title application?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I am


bababouy said:


> @Padre How did you do the title application?


I am pretty sure you can do that on line as well. My title went to my bank as I financed part of the boat. But I did get the title for the boat that I sold from on line.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

@Padre From the DMV site:
*Initial Registrations*
The $225 Initial Registration Fee must be paid when the owner does not have a license plate or record of a license plate registered in their name for a vehicle he or she previously owned (in Florida), to transfer to a newly acquired vehicle. An initial registration must take place in person at a local service center at the time of titling by submitting the following;


Proof of identity (required for all owners)
Proof of Florida Insurance
A completed Application for Certificate of Title With/Without Registration (HSMV form 82040)
Please note: Some situations may require additional documentation.

All motorized vessels operating on Florida’s public waterways must be titled and registered. Chapter 328, Florida Statutes, designates that FLHSMV is responsible for issuing vessel registrations and titles. Applications for titles and registrations must be filed at a county tax collector or license plate agent office. Owners have the option of registering their vessel for either one year or two years.

I called a couple of tag agencies to try to see if they had access to the DMV and they said all offices in Florida are closed. The title application has to be filed in person at a DMV office from what I have read and come across. Not saying you are wrong, just haven't read where ican apply for the new title and register a vessel online.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

bababouy said:


> @Padre From the DMV site:
> *Initial Registrations*
> The $225 Initial Registration Fee must be paid when the owner does not have a license plate or record of a license plate registered in their name for a vehicle he or she previously owned (in Florida), to transfer to a newly acquired vehicle. An initial registration must take place in person at a local service center at the time of titling by submitting the following;
> 
> ...


DM'd you.


----------

